# Old Age



## RWJ (Sep 9, 2009)

*At 85 years of age, Roger married Jenny, a lovely 25 year old.*

*Since her new husband is so old, Jenny decides that after their wedding **she and Roger should have separate bedrooms, because she is concerned **that her new but aged husband may overexert himself if they spend the **entire night together.*
*After the wedding festivities Jenny prepares herself for bed and the **expected knock' on the door. Sure enough the knock comes, the door opens **and there is Roger, her 85 year old groom, ready for action. *
*They unite **as one. All goes well, Roger takes leave of his bride, and she prepares *
*to go to sleep. *

*After a few minutes, Jenny hears another knock on her bedroom door, and **it's Roger, Again he is ready for more 'action'. Somewhat surprised, **Jenny consents for more coupling. When the newly weds are done, Roger **kisses his bride, bids her a fond good night and leaves.*

*She is set to go to sleep again, but, aha you guessed it - Roger Is back *
*again, rapping on the door, and is as fresh as a 25-year-old, ready for **more 'action'. And, once more they enjoy each other. *
*But as Roger gets set to leave again, his young bride says to him, 'I Am **thoroughly impressed that at your age you can perform so well and so **often. I have been with guys less than a third of your age who were only **good once.*
*You are truly a great lover, Roger.' *

*Roger, somewhat embarrassed, turns to Jenny and says: 'You mean I was **here already?' *

*The moral of the story: **Don't be afraid of getting old, Alzheimer's has its advantages.*

*[PS. Have I posted this here already?? LOL!*


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 9, 2009)

*I have seen it before >>> not sure if you posted it  here though still as funny as the first time  Lol *


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2009)

lolol very good


----------

